# pleated screens on side windows



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

The side window(living area, not door) pleated screens are driving me potty. They 'bellows out', like an accordian, instead of neatly concetinering neatly back into their home. My husband tells me it is because I am in too much of a hurry, this is possibly right , but the damage was done before we got her. I notice that this does not happen on the narrower window pleated blinds
As a bit of a seemstress/ craft person I am thinking of running a 3rd piece of waxed Roman blind cord down the centre using upholstery needle- like the ones at either side- has anone done this? do you have any idea's that would be more professional? I am looking for a reasonably low cost solution at present.
Or should I just become more patient and pleat them all back in each time they misbehave


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

This was an annoying problem for me also on our Hymer pleated screens. The wider they are the more difficult they become but as the years have passed I have acquired a knack, using different techniques for different screens. On the wider one I gently pull the pleats together with my fingers as I collapse the screen and it's getting easier each time. I have noticed on the others that if you stroke them gently against the guides then they collapse more easily but that doesn't work with the wide one on the big window. The rear one folds down quite quickly using joggling fingers and the back of the hand to nudge it into shape.

I don't know about adding tape to the centre. I had wondered about spraying them with starch to restiffen them but never got round to it. As you hint - once the damage of a fold is done (especially on the front windscreen blinds) then difficulties mount.

Good luck

Harry


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


In our last van our Heki pleated blind did that. We had it replaced and it did it again only I was in the van when it happened this time. We had had the vent open and the blind across quite a bit to help keep the van cool on a very hot day and a breeze blew up and bellowed it into a shape like a cone. We managed to get it back with some persuasion. Current van heki blind is Ok but I dont have the shade across when the vent is open.


Motorhomer


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

Thank you both! I haven't yet experienced the problem with the cab window ones, and I have used them with a window down for coolness- I have been warned! I am considering exterior covers for the very hot places
If I get brave and attempt a fix I will report sucess or failure- how much are they to replace?


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

How about using a fabric stiffener similar to the type used in making roller blinds?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The only one to "billow" out is the one on the passenger side. It only "billows" when we shut it quickly and this is because it slips out from behind the guard rail.

Johnny F


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

fabric stiffener, good idea
-Johnnie, you must be very good and careful with your blinds if it is only one that Billows


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about removing the blinds then slightly spray dampen them & then Iron them to get the pleats back :idea:


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,
do they not stay in their guides? when i put the blinds down or along if doing the front then i keep my thumb on one side and fingers on the other and guide them in with my other hand.

simon


----------

